# 1904 Peugeot Delux Racer!!



## carlitos60 (Nov 9, 2018)

Took for a Ride My 1904 Peugeot Delux Racer!! 
Just for the Record,,,,This Model Bike Won The Tour the France in 1903, 04, 05, 06!!  
Obviously the Riders Won the Race on Them!!
Mostly Original Except the Front Wheel, Which I Have, but Is Broken from Termites!! 
Has an early Eadie Coaster Brake and a Super Rare Peugeot Seat!


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 9, 2018)

so cool


----------



## slowride (Nov 9, 2018)

Manifique! Please share more pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 13, 2018)

slowride said:


> Manifique! Please share more pictures when you get a chance!



Thanks,,,,Next Time I Ride It!!!
It's One of My Favorite Bikes!!!


----------



## okozzy (Nov 13, 2018)

Love that saddle...!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Lovely bicycle, but for the record, Maurice Garin (aka the "little chimney sweep") won the 1903 edition of Le Tour on a "Diamant-La Francaise" machine.





1904 was eventually won by Henri Cornet for Cycles JC-Michelin, after the first 4 riders were disqualified!
It wasn't until 1905 that a Peugeot first won, ridden by Louis Trousselier, for the Peugeot-Wolber team.
Still a lovely machine though!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 15, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Lovely bicycle, but for the record, Maurice Garin (aka the "little chimney sweep") won the 1903 edition of Le Tour on a "Diamant-La Francaise" machine.
> 1904 was eventually won by Henri Cornet for Cycles JC-Michelin, after the first 4 riders were disqualified!
> It wasn't until 1905 that a Peugeot first won, ridden by Louis Trousselier, for the Peugeot-Wolber team.
> Still a lovely machine though!




Thanks for the Feedback;  I Know that Peugeot Won 4 Consecutive Tours; Could Have been 1905-8!!!
I Remember Reading it, but Lost My Research!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 15, 2018)

No worries man!
You're correct re. their record of wins from 1905-08, four years in a row!
Their riders were also victorious in 1913, 1914, 1922, 1967, 1975 & 1977.
If you want a good read, I can wholeheartedly recommend:




A fantastic, interesting account of the first edition of "La Grande Bouclé" and the political machination's and business rivalries that led to it's inauguration.
The descriptions of what some of these guys were filling their bidons with! Crazy times indeed!


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 16, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> No worries man!
> You're correct re. their record of wins from 1905-08, four years in a row!
> Their riders were also victorious in 1913, 1914, 1922, 1967, 1975 & 1977.
> If you want a good read, I can wholeheartedly recommend:
> ...




Dude,,,,I Have Read a Lot About the Early Days,,,and Hold a Lot of Respect for Those Early Guy!!!  They Endured So Much!!!
Love Them!!


----------



## LisaP. (Nov 28, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Took for a Ride My 1904 Peugeot Delux Racer!!
> Just for the Record,,,,This Model Bike Won The Tour the France in 1903, 04, 05, 06!!
> Obviously the Riders Won the Race on Them!!
> Mostly Original Except the Front Wheel, Which I Have, but Is Broken from Termites!!
> ...



Thanks for posting this. This really helps with my research.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 29, 2018)

LisaP. said:


> Thanks for posting this. This really helps with my research.




Good!!!
I Research All My Bicycles, with Badge or Without Badge!!!
It's Part of My Collecting!


----------

